# arborist 101 new mayor election



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

Plasmech, you're it. 

The shiznet of noobism, eventually to become a grizzled tree veteran. ( not to be confused with treevet, he has overall grandaddy status.  )


you got this one hands down, lets all vote. :computer:
Any other candidates?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 8, 2010)

Now how the hell is that gonna work? No offense Plas but we should at least keep some semblance of order.
I would nominate Treeco but that is probably won't go either so I nominate myself. I'll take the job, somebody has to do it might as well be me.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 8, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Now how the hell is that gonna work? No offense Plas but we should at least keep some semblance of order.
> I would nominate Treeco but that is probably won't go either so I nominate myself. I'll take the job, somebody has to do it might as well be me.



TMD, king of the noobs?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 8, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> TMD, king of the noobs?



I never said it would be pretty.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 8, 2010)

I vote for James the narcoleptic tree cutter...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 8, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I never said it would be pretty.



Nah, I vote for Plas, this really is HIS forum. I'm surprised they even let anyone else start a thread here.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> TMD, king of the noobs?



this would work, TMD could be the supreme commander/grand poobah.

The mayor should be culled from the lowly noob masses, someone with the innate ability to lead his minions out of their self inflicted chaos, (who better than he who creates the most chaotic posting, Plas) and clearly represent the primordial ooze from whence he came?

Treemandan, would you truly be willing to take this responsibility? If Plas says its okay, of course.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 8, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Nah, I vote for Plas, this really is HIS forum. I'm surprised they even let anyone else start a thread here.



Maybe I misunderstood the job description. I think I may have. In that case I do nominate The Plasman.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Maybe I misunderstood the job description. I think I may have. In that case I do nominate The Plasman.



might as well, he's yours, doctor frankenstein.:drool:


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 8, 2010)

Plas is the mayor and TMD is the sheriff


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 9, 2010)

Where in the world is the Plas? :dunno:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

I am just seeing this post now for the first time, someonehow I missed.

OK, I'm the mayor. I hereby impose a 40% tax on every post you guys put up about me.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I am just seeing this post now for the first time, someonehow I missed.
> 
> OK, I'm the major. I hereby impose a 40% tax on every post you guys put up about me.



someonehow, major? 

man, I thought you was like an engineer or something. you must be from pakistan or somewhere. 

and if you get 40%, I get 10% as your campaign manager, and Treemandan gets the rest for being your rabbi...................


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> someonehow, major?
> 
> man, I thought you was like an engineer or something. you must be from pakistan or somewhere.
> 
> and if you get 40%, I get 10% as your campaign manager, and Treemandan gets the rest for being your rabbi...................



typo


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2010)

As long as I get something out of this deal I guess its not to bad.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> typo



 always joking plas, I'm bored to death. going back to work tomorrow finally.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> always joking plas, I'm bored to death. going back to work tomorrow finally.



So you headed to Philly?


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

still setting it up, weather will be the key. end of the month at the latest. we all gonna get together for some beers?


I have a couple good jobs here to knock out, and debating when to run the big newspaper ad again..... a lot of snow and ice on the ground here.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

Who was the old mayor anyway?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Who was the old mayor anyway?



Barbara Striesand


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Marion Barry, but the job isn't all that it's cracked up to be.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/local/longterm/library/dc/barry/barry.htm



Oh man why even bring that scumbag's name up.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe he's still a councilman in DC. the "people" love him.:monkey:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I believe he's still a councilman in DC. the "people" love him.:monkey:



Yea, the people who look a little like what's at the end of the reply above this sentence.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange: been to DC, huh?


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: been to DC, huh?



Once or twice. Wife used to live and work there.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 11, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Yea, the people who look a little like what's at the end of the reply above this sentence.



Plas-
We already have enough racist uneducated hacks in the tree sevice industry. We don't need anymore. That would not be something I would proudly post on public forum.
As mayor of the hacks in the 101 could you bring this back to a tree care forum.I don't give a crap about your political views or what motor you like in your toyota.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Plas-
> We already have enough racist uneducated hacks in the tree sevice industry. We don't need anymore. That would not be something I would proudly post on public forum.
> As mayor of the hacks in the 101 could you bring this back to a tree care forum.*I don't give a crap about your political views or what motor you like in your toyota*.



so why are you reading this particular thread?  Its about Plas, and an open forum.



TreeCo said:


> I brought him up due to your similarities. You both keep your noses close to the crack!



 Plas, he's on to ya.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

:greenchainsaw:


treeslayer said:


> so why are you reading this particular thread?  Its about Plas, and an open forum.



True that. Yea so when are you going to be up north Slayer?


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

End of the month at the latest. need to be there next week or so, or start running ads again here. kinda want to wait til spring to advertise here.
seems to be some work for my buddy in Philly, the weather is more cooperative, fer sure.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> End of the month at the latest. need to be there next week or so, or start running ads again here. kinda want to wait til spring to advertise here.
> seems to be some work for my buddy in Philly, the weather is more cooperative, fer sure.



Well feel free to look me up.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 11, 2010)

What is so bad about Marion Barry? Some whores, some coke? I don't see the problem, at least its not illegal.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

worked for michael irving.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

treemandan said:


> What is so bad about Marion Barry? Some whores, some coke? I don't see the problem, at least its not illegal.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXyxEQIk_Pw


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey slayer, I been meaning to say this for a while. Everytime I look at your profile pic I think of beetlejuice where his head is shrunkin. You look like you have a small head for your body size. I could be wrong though, pic just looks funny.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 11, 2010)

beetlejuice! beetlejuice! Beetlejuice! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

:censored: Ya figured me out................:hmm3grin2orange:

I am funny looking, and my GF dresses me weird too.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 11, 2010)

I should talk though I look like a frickin willderbeast out some science fiction movie.:jawdrop:


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 11, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> so why are you reading this particular thread?  Its about Plas, and an open forum.
> You got me on that one. I don't want to rain on your parade.I guess I was just trying to keep the 101 forum from becoming irrelevant. At this point it's just 4-5 guys talking about topics with no relation to tree work. Why not just p.m or give eachother a call instead of going back and forth like some chicks on myspace. I guess im out of my leauge here anyway ill stick with the commercial tree care forum.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 11, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> treeslayer said:
> 
> 
> > so why are you reading this particular thread?  Its about Plas, and an open forum.
> ...


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> treeslayer said:
> 
> 
> > so why are you reading this particular thread?  Its about Plas, and an open forum.
> ...


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> mr. holden wood said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get any more irrelevant than this, thats for sure............
> ...


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> treeslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know I only see one TIP on that spar, then again it's only a wussy azz pine tree. Call the safety police, reeaaahhh! reeeaaahhh!
> ...


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 12, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> NCTREE said:
> 
> 
> > So if it's not "pansey" it's "wussy" huh?
> ...


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> treeslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know I only see one TIP on that spar, then again it's only a wussy azz pine tree. Call the safety police, reeaaahhh! reeeaaahhh!
> ...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 12, 2010)

:agree2:


outdoorlivin247 said:


> I vote for James the narcoleptic tree cutter...


:agree2:tom trees


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> NCTREE said:
> 
> 
> > NCTREE-
> ...


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> NCTREE-
> I didnt expect that from you. Let me bost your confidence. You got your self one bad azz lap dog and every now then you get hardcore and pull ivy off trees. P.A is the mecca for big trees not like our tiny doug-firs in the P.N.W.
> I only use one T.I.P when chunking down spars. Don't you even try this until you get a few more trees under your saddle.



Relax I was just busting your chops, I'm sure your a mean azz doug fir chopper. 

I can hold my own


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I only need one TIP when blocking, why does that :censored: quote have my name?  somebody is being a dik, they know who they are.



chill slayer we all know your tree slaying master, no one is better than you. Why don't you ask the mayor what wrong with this post. If you look at the top of the post before you hit submit you should be able to figure it out


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Originally Posted by outdoorlivin247
> I vote for James the narcoleptic tree cutter
> :agree2:tom trees



thats your hero isn't it?:monkey:


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

Plas is just upset cause i called him a dbag. Sorry plas I mean mayor don't sick the sheriff on me. If you gonna dish it out then you got to be able to take it.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Relax I was just busting your chops, I'm sure your a mean azz doug fir chopper.
> 
> I can hold my own



Thanks, you and the treeslayer get my respect for todays pics. But not you treemandan and plas your both d-bags.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 12, 2010)

this thread is wonderful. it has it all!

hey fellas i dont know if you noticed but trimmmed caught nc giving himself head in another thread.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

All this crap between plas, Ben and me goes back to the 4 poplars. Ben really was just jealous cause i showed him up on the job and he couldn't handle it. He looked like a clown in that tree, I really had to stop and think is this guy for real.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> this thread is wonderful. it has it all!
> 
> hey fellas i dont know if you noticed but trimmmed caught nc giving himself head in another thread.



Whats with this crap you guys are all out to get me. You know what I don't care about your stupid BS. YOu don't mean :censored: to me. Your just a name on a website. Do you think I care???


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> that's your hero isn't it?:monkey:


no wt:censored: you could climb with the big boys tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 12, 2010)

well can you keep up with me not tom trees:jawdrop:


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

Trust me I can keep up with the old farts.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Plas is just upset cause i called him a dbag. Sorry plas I mean mayor don't sick the sheriff on me. If you gonna dish it out then you got to be able to take it.



I'm just catching up on all the drama. OK apparently I'm upset and...I'm the mayor now, that's right, and Ben is the Sheriff...ok ok got that...ok what do you guys want me to do next? Well ok post a bunch of smack-assed comments all over the place and when I get home from work tomorrow I might read it all and do it all over again.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> Trust me I can keep up with the old farts.



nice Branch


----------



## oldirty (Jan 12, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice Branch



doesnt look to have anything under it either.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2010)

What are you doing to that tree, NC?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> All this crap between plas, Ben and me goes back to the 4 poplars. Ben really was just jealous cause i showed him up on the job and he couldn't handle it. He looked like a clown in that tree, I really had to stop and think is this guy for real.



You know, that is exactly what I was thinking... NOT! I was sleeping that day though.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Thanks, you and the treeslayer get my respect for todays pics. But not you treemandan and plas your both d-bags.



Oh, that's to bad, sorry you feel that way. :agree2:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Thanks, you and the treeslayer get my respect for todays pics. But not you treemandan and plas your both d-bags.



So ah, Mr. Holding Wood...um...who's wood are you holding anyway? And...do I even know you? Oh...*right*...you're the guy I offended. I'm just an uneducated brainwashed conservative who has yet to "see the light", right? Or should I say left. Whatever. "Political Correctness" (puke puke gag gag) and this business may as well be oil and water 'ol chum. Stop letting yourself be a puppet of MTV and the mainstream media and figure a few things out for yourself in life and you'll be an OK guy just like me someday.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 12, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> chill slayer we all know your tree slaying master, no one is better than you. Why don't you ask the mayor what wrong with this post. If you look at the top of the post before you hit submit you should be able to figure it out



you are starting to sound like a dik.

whatever, hide behind your keyboard and talk trash. 
I'll be in PA soon to work, I'll call you for a  see if you show up.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> you are starting to sound like a dik.
> 
> whatever, hide behind your keyboard and talk trash.
> I'll be in PA soon to work, I'll call you for a  see if you show up.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> doesnt look to have anything under it either.



Sorry I don't have a fulltime photographer with me. I will sure try to remember my camera for next one. Really though like I said I don't have to prove a thing.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 12, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice Branch



looks can be disceiving, that trunk was 6' across. I bore cut it on each side with a 28" plus had too hollow out the middle to get it to drop.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 13, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> looks can be disceiving, that trunk was 6' across. I bore cut it on each side with a 28" plus had too hollow out the middle to get it to drop.







not on that tree it would slid back in to the grage chunk it down a 28" saw i am climbing with for cutting it from the ground we have big ones tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 13, 2010)

i little tree removal not like your twigs tom trees


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> i little tree removal not like your twigs tom trees



Now that is an intimidating tree...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 13, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Now that is an intimidating tree...



we have big wood here on li tom trees


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> we have big wood here on li tom trees



I assume that's all park work on LI?


----------



## woodchux (Jan 13, 2010)

Eye naminate tomtrees four mayer off arberest 101 :monkey:




tomtrees58 said:


> i little tree removal not like your twigs tom trees


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 13, 2010)

woodchux said:


> Eye naminate tomtrees four mayer off arberest 101 :monkey:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I assume that's all park work on LI?



no i am on the north shore / gold cost



28 acre collage i work at tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)

a boardwalk i did


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)

heres a pic form my boat of the school do you have a boat:monkey: did not think so tom trees


----------



## Wishie22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great pics Tom.  
-Nice saws, might want to tighten that chain, the old faithful on the left. 
-The Ive don't seem to be bothering the tree too much, near water on the left of the school, pic from boat of school.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wishie22 said:


> Great pics Tom.
> -Nice saws, might want to tighten that chain, the old faithful on the left.
> -The Ive don't seem to be bothering the tree too much, near water on the left of the school, pic from boat of school.



on the right of the pic down from the trees its wood chips we shot them there tom


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)

top side of school


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)

yup me and 1 of my sons


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## NCTREE (Jan 14, 2010)

jeez! is this guy done bragging yet.

I'm not impressed one bit.

Old man better lose his beer gut if he expects to out climb me.

I'm one arrogant SOB


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 14, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I am just seeing this post now for the first time, someonehow I missed.
> 
> OK, I'm the mayor. I hereby impose a 40% tax on every post you guys put up about me.



Typical politician ! First thing they do is raise taxes!


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 14, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> jeez! is this guy done bragging yet.
> 
> I'm not impressed one bit.
> 
> ...



I never pegged you as arrogant. I fact my first impression was that you were like a "save the whales and hug the hippopotamus, march on washington because capitalism is evil kinda guy". Never judge a book by its cover! My bad.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 14, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> jeez! is this guy done bragging yet.
> 
> I'm not impressed one bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 14, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> jeez! is this guy done bragging yet.
> 
> I'm not impressed one bit.
> 
> ...



Well man hes getting the money thats all that matters. It dont matter who gets to the top first as long as your both going by the bank on the way home. Not a lot of people in here that have so much work that finishing fast would make much difference right now. Beer gut just means hes enjoying his earnings.


----------



## lxt (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice pic`s tom & a decent looking setup! 



LXT................


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2010)

lxt said:


> Nice pic`s tom & a decent looking setup!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................






thanks tom trees


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhh yes. The Little Wonder hedge trimmers (in the back of the picture, hanging on the wall). It looks like they changed their handle design!

Well made, but you can't run the old style for more than an hour without exhausting your wrist muscles. Years ago, every time I sent someone out with those, they came back with a cut on their thigh or the electric cord cut. Wrist muscles get so tired you loose control and hurt yourself or something.

I have not bought a hedge trimmer since then that has a side-of-the-bar handle. Great control for the first 1/2 hour, then it goes downhill, according to the strength of the user.


----------



## EdenT (Jan 16, 2010)

:jawdrop:Tom, :drool: like :drool: your :drool: shed :drool:
You gotta admit NC that 'for a stupid old fart' he seems to be doing pretty well for himself.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2010)

EvenT said:


> :jaw drop:Tom, :drool: like :drool: your :drool: shed :drool:
> You gotta admit NC that 'for a stupid old fart' he seems to be doing pretty well for himself.






thanks fridays trimming job


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2010)

i dont think you can trim it with a dear standtom trees


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 16, 2010)

You're the real deal TomTrees, next time you're in southeast PA let me know.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> You're the real deal TomTrees, next time you're in southeast PA let me know.



thanks i will pm you tom


----------



## lxt (Jan 17, 2010)

Very organized Tom....thats rare for treeguys! nice!

stay safe, be careful...........

LXT.........


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 17, 2010)

lxt said:


> Very organized Tom....thats rare for treeguys! nice!
> 
> stay safe, be careful...........
> 
> LXT.........



thanks tom


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 19, 2010)

Man I thought your shed was the best shot until I saw the recent pruning job. What an awesome tree to climb. You wouldnt have to pay me to go up but you sure would have to pay me to make me get down!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Man I thought your shed was the best shot until I saw the recent pruning job. What an awesome tree to climb. You wouldnt have to pay me to go up but you sure would have to pay me to make me get down!



send some pics tom


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 19, 2010)

I have seen that video before.

That is absolutely the gutsiest tree removal I have ever seen. I can't imagine climbing something that high, that dead and rotten, and throwing it down little bitty piece by little bitty piece.

Regarding the climber: I am in awe. Enormous removal gets my immediate respect. Climbing and removing a gargantuan dead and rotten tree earns respect of mythic proportions.

Unless those old Euc's hold together better than I think they do (having never worked on one), you couldn't pay me enough money to climb that tree. Go ahead...offer me 10 years pay, with transportation, lodging, and hospitalization insurance included. I won't be there! (unless I get to hire a helicopter to hover overhead and catch me on a bungee when it all comes crashing down)


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2010)

its no so bad chunking down a big dead tree it gos with the job tom trees


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 19, 2010)

Heck, I don't mind the chunking, and I think I might have fun up that high. 

I have a complete fear of dead trees falling while I am in them. The fall from that huge tree would certainly be fatal.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Heck, I don't mind the chunking, and I think I might have fun up that high.
> 
> I have a complete fear of dead trees falling while I am in them. The fall from that huge tree would certainly be fatal.



any thing over 12' is a dead mans fall:jawdrop:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 19, 2010)

tom trees


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, but that tree isn't crumbling up into little hand sized pieces 150 feet in the air.

I've done a few like that one in your pic. I hate catching the chunks on a rope. A few years ago, I broke a rope using a rescue-8 as a friction device. Bad idea, I have a port-a-wrap now. The homeowner has a new stone wall, too.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 19, 2010)

Graeme Mcmahon is in the top echelon of arborists world wide in my opinion. I would love to able to lay my hands on some footage I saw years ago where the climber was way up a dead _E.regnans_ where they used high explosive to blow out the top. Dunno if that was Graemes work but it sure looked like him.

Tom I would be embarrased to post pictures of the weiners I climb in the same thread as your trees. It is a sad fact that in the city I live in the largest removal you are likely to see would scarcely top 120 feet. Now if you like awkward removals in small yards I can help you there. This is my favourite video for rigging. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBKeak7IJOg Only about 85 feet but it was a wee tiny yard as you can see at the end.


----------



## lxt (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe you are referring to Jerry Beranasek (spelling) as the guy using explosives, seen him do that alot!!!!



LXT................


----------



## Bermie (Jan 20, 2010)

Tom, could you make your pictures smaller? I only get about half of them downloaded then everything comes to a screeching halt!
Thanks!


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 20, 2010)

lxt said:


> I believe you are referring to Jerry Beranasek (spelling) as the guy using explosives, seen him do that alot!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................



Gerald F Beranek...he's THE MAN!

http://www.atreestory.com/

His Working Climber DVD set is incredible. A must have.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 20, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Gerald F Beranek...he's THE MAN!
> 
> http://www.atreestory.com/
> 
> His Working Climber DVD set is incredible. A must have.


:agree2:

I met him at a TCI show years ago and got me an autographed copy of the book with the DVD. He is one pretty cool guy. He was pretty laid back, and it sure was a treat to meet and talk to him.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 20, 2010)

The thing I like most about Beranek: In addition to his renowned experience and talent in trees, he makes the very best videos and books. 

His communication skills are exceptional.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Tom, could you make your pictures smaller? I only get about half of them downloaded then everything comes to a screeching halt!
> Thanks!



ok bermie tom


----------



## lxt (Jan 20, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Gerald F Beranek...he's THE MAN!
> 
> http://www.atreestory.com/
> 
> His Working Climber DVD set is incredible. A must have.




Thanks Plas!! yes!! he is the man & like has been said a really nice guy!!!



LXT..............


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah it would be fair to say Beranek would be right at the top of the tree (forgive the pun) with guys like McMahon albeit that they climb in somewhat different enviroments.

The removal by highex was definately in Australia and definately an _E.regnans_ but I cannot honestly say I know who it was I just assumed it would be Graham because of the build of the climber and the overall size of testicles it would take to spike up 60 metres (200 feet) and place charges and then blow out the top 30 metres (100 feet) of the tree.

There was one scene where the top is blown but doesn't actually break away due to the lack of resistance in rotten wood. The climber is seen putting his kit back on and seconds before he is going to climb again the top goes.:jawdrop:

I freely admit I do not have the guts, (or insanity) to climb like that.


----------

